
Show HN: Indie Solver – Black-Box Optimization as a Service - indiesolver
https://indiesolver.com
======
lettergram
Seems similar to the YC backed company SigOpt:

[https://sigopt.com/](https://sigopt.com/)

~~~
indiesolver
Yes, it is.

